# Innova Prime and CA Natural grain free- new foods



## Tzubabies (Sep 27, 2011)

These foods are brand new. I couldn't find anyone that carried them, so had my local small pet store order it. What makes these foods special is that they have NO potatoes or other high glycemic ingrediets. The carb source is lentils. I believe the only other food of this kind is call Nutrisca, but I like the Innova ingredients better. One of my Shih Tzus is prone to yeast issues, and yeast feeds on sugar. I have him on a strong probiotic call total biotics and now this food. I have very high hopes for it! If you go to the Natura site, you'll find these foods. I just thought I'd let everyone know that there are 2 new foods out there that is niche I don't think has used before in kibble. I'm feeding the beef and lamb kibble mixed with EVO canned 95% beef.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Tzubabies said:


> These foods are brand new. I couldn't find anyone that carried them, so had my local small pet store order it. What makes these foods special is that they have NO potatoes or other high glycemic ingrediets. The carb source is lentils. I believe the only other food of this kind is call Nutrisca, but I like the Innova ingredients better. One of my Shih Tzus is prone to yeast issues, and yeast feeds on sugar. I have him on a strong probiotic call total biotics and now this food. I have very high hopes for it! If you go to the Natura site, you'll find these foods. I just thought I'd let everyone know that there are 2 new foods out there that is niche I don't think has used before in kibble. I'm feeding the beef and lamb kibble mixed with EVO canned 95% beef.


Horizon have been doing these kinds of foods for a while now. Their latest one is Pulsar.


----------



## Tzubabies (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never had one of my stores carry Horizon before, so I'll check into it, just for interests sake. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the post. Unless they changed their formula, I don't believe the Cal Natural GF's are new. I think they've been out for a couple years.


----------



## Tzubabies (Sep 27, 2011)

I looked into Horizon Pulsar and it's not something I would feed. IMO the protein and fat are too low and there are very few ingredients. Also, probiotics are very high on the list. I don't need that since I'm already giving total-biotics supplement. Innova Prime is just what I've been looking for. Perhaps it will work for other people too.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> thanks for the post. Unless they changed their formula, I don't believe the Cal Natural GF's are new. I think they've been out for a couple years.


Natura announced their two new California Natural grain free formulas in Dec. 2011: Pet Product News Product Detail - Grain Free Kangaroo & Red Lentils Formula Adult Dog Food and Grain Free Salmon Meal & Peas Formula Adult Dog Food


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Tzubabies said:


> I looked into Horizon Pulsar and it's not something I would feed. IMO the protein and fat are too low and there are very few ingredients. Also, probiotics are very high on the list. I don't need that since I'm already giving total-biotics supplement. Innova Prime is just what I've been looking for. Perhaps it will work for other people too.


Fat contents are the same. Too few ingredients? I guess everything is relative, there are those who would say there are way too many already, including me. I'd give my $40 to Horizon any day over supporting one of the worlds most unethical companies, right up there with Monsanto, Cargill, General Mills and many more. Nothing against the (old) Naturapet products per say, just don't want to support Proctor & Gamble over smaller operations who are much more transparent. Btw, I never fed Pulsar but I have good results with the slightly more expensive Legacy. Stay away from Amicus, it is way to expensive per unit of energy. If Pulsar is not for you it's not for you, good luck with Innova.


----------



## Tzubabies (Sep 27, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Fat contents are the same. Too few ingredients? I guess everything is relative, there are those who would say there are way too many already, including me. I'd give my $40 to Horizon any day over supporting one of the worlds most unethical companies, right up there with Monsanto, Cargill, General Mills and many more. Nothing against the (old) Naturapet products per say, just don't want to support Proctor & Gamble over smaller operations who are much more transparent. Btw, I never fed Pulsar but I have good results with the slightly more expensive Legacy. Stay away from Amicus, it is way to expensive per unit of energy. If Pulsar is not for you it's not for you, good luck with Innova.


You're right, the fat content is the same. As far as the number of ingredients, I looked it over again and I guess I just like Innova's ingredients better. Plus I'm already giving a lot of probiotics. Cost is not an issue.

PDXdogmom- It looks like only the Innova Prime is new. 

Edit- I saw that the Amicus small breed has yucca, glucosamine and chondroitin. Those are ingredients that I would like in my dog's food. Innova has sunflower oil, which I've heard mixed things about. I give fish oil daily, so they definitely don't need sunflower oil. However, I do like the pumpkin in Innova, plus the chicory root. I swear I'll never find the perfect dog food. hwell:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Tzubabies, there IS no perfect dog food. Feeed what works for your girls and fits your budget and lifestyle and forget anyone else's opinions. I'm at this point with my dogs as well. The California Natural Salmon/pea has worked absolute wonders with my bichon who has fought yeasty skin infections for years. Even prey model raw didn't help. 3 days on CN and the yeasty skin dried up and she looked completely normal within a couple weeks. I felt "guilty" for 1. feeding kibble and 2. feeding something owned by P&G and hearing how others think it's just this terrible company and put her on Honest Kitchen. 
Now, Honest Kitchen is an amazing food, sure enough. It's also REALLY expensive. Within a day, her skin turned red, the yeast came back and she is miserable. Was it worth it?
Bottom line, go with what works. Try a bag and go from there. <3


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

FWIW to other members (not necessarily the OP), I picked up some samples of the Innova Prime Beef and Lamb as well as a sample bag of Acana Grasslands. 

My boy doesn't want anything to do with the Innova...and normally he isn't too picky about food, at least those that are mainly lamb based (which is his preference - he really likes lamb for some reason. I'd personally prefer to feed him a fish based kibble, but that's MY preference). 

He seemed to really like the Acana, which I'm thinking about giving a try....even though I can't get it locally unlike his current food (Infinia Bison which I know isn't the greatest kibble out there I know).


ETA - I was really considering giving the Prime a try (though I wasn't too sure about the lentils in it), I'm glad now I didn't buy a big bag and that I got some samples instead since he doesn't seem to care for it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> FWIW to other members (not necessarily the OP), I picked up some samples of the Innova Prime Beef and Lamb as well as a sample bag of Acana Grasslands.
> 
> My boy doesn't want anything to do with the Innova...and normally he isn't too picky about food, at least those that are mainly lamb based (which is his preference - he really likes lamb for some reason. I'd personally prefer to feed him a fish based kibble, but that's MY preference).
> 
> ...


Where The FRUCK DID YOU Get GRASSLANDS Samples....I';M Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> Where The FRUCK DID YOU Get GRASSLANDS Samples....I';M Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol ...I paid for the sample bag! It's a really small bag though..I think 400gms? I'll have to look again. I think it was like $3 at the specialty pet food store that I used to frequent regularly.

They pretty much have FREE samples of just about any other food though. I didn't think to ask if they had free samples of the Acana, since they had the really small bags for sale I figured they wouldn't have any free sample bags.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Lol ...I paid for the sample bag! It's a really small bag though..I think 400gms? I'll have to look again. I think it was like $3 at the specialty pet food store that I used to frequent regularly.
> 
> They pretty much have FREE samples of just about any other food though. I didn't think to ask if they had free samples of the Acana, since they had the really small bags for sale I figured they wouldn't have any free sample bags.


ya i'v seen those bags...i usually just buy a big bag of new food and if my dog dosnt like it i bring it back. bucks for ..8 pound is ridiculous lol.


----------

